# 1st July 'Who polices the police?' Public meeting- Main speaker: Benjamin Zephaniah



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

*Time & Date: 01 July, 19:00 - 21:30

Location: Lambeth Town Hall, Brixton Hill, SW2 1RW

Details:* 

We invite you to the sixth meeting of The Equality Movement, 'Who polices the police?', in the heart of Brixton. In light of the recent deaths of Smiley Culture, Kingsley Burrell, and all victims of police brutality, we will discuss these attacks on our community, and how we can defend against them.

*Chaired by Logic.*
Hip-hop artist and co-founder of The People's Army.

*Speakers:

Benjamin Zephaniah.*
Poet and writer who turned down an OBE from the Queen because it reminded him of "how my foremothers were raped and my forefathers brutalised."

*Merlin Emmanuel.*
Nephew of Smiley Culture, who died in police custody.

*Samantha Rigg-David.*
Sister of Sean Rigg, who died in custody at Brixton police station.

*Jody McIntyre.*
Writer and political activist.

Followed by questions from the floor and discussion.

THIS IS A FREE EVENT AND ALL AGES ARE WELCOME!!

Please note: all organisations are welcome to give out free literature, but no merchandise for sale please. Facebook event page.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

*Date added to the title


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Streathamite (May 26, 2011)

V interesting that jody's gonna speak; looks v good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a friendly bump reminder.


----------

